# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Pijn ter hoogte van strottenhoofd

## gregory

Hallo

een tijdje terug heb ik bij m'n eerste post (toen met de stoelgang)ook vermeld dat ik een soort brokgevoel heb in m'n keel.

Tot op heden is dit nu nog altijd niet veranderd en sleept nu al maanden aan.
Gisteren ben ik zelfs even geschrokken,ik heb 3 keer de hik gehad en na de 3de keer had ik echt pijn in m'n keel ter hoogte van m'n strottenhoofd,voelde precies alsof ik een knikker had ingeslikt en blijft steken op die hoogte want ik voelde het ook heel goed als ik moest slikken of gapen was echt hard.
als ik aan m'n hals voel,ja dan voel ik alles opgezwollen zitten,de dokter had tegen mij toen gezegd dat ik mij geen zorgen moet maken,dat het m'n amandelen zijn en dat ze er uit moeten.

Ik heb voordien nog nooit zoveel last gehad van m'n amandelen,is 1ste keer dat dit echt zo hevig is,en kan je eigenlijk wel zo'n knikkergevoel hebben(hard)in je keel als het maar je amandelen zijn die opgezwollen zitten?

alvast bedankt

----------


## gregory

niemand die raad weet?  :Frown: 
grtjes

----------


## katje45

Hallo Gregory,

Soms kan het ook van maagklachten afkomen. Weet dat je ook wel eens last hebt van obstipatie. Daardoor kan het soms zijn dat alles zo vol zit en 's nachts wat van je maaginhoud omhoog komt. Dit kan ook pijn geven ter hoogte van het strottehoofd.
Hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt.

----------


## gregory

hey
ik heb dit maar 1 keer gehad die echte pijn aan het strottenhoofd en kwam door de hik.
voor de rest voel ik gwn tijdens het slikken m'n amandelen tegen elkaar aan drukken.
ik heb zo het gevoel dat alles wat ik heb,wat wel een hele hoop is,met elkaar in verband staat,weet niet of er mensen zijn op het forum die op volwassen leeftijd ook hun amandelen hebben moeten verwijderen want zou ook graag van die personen eens weten hoe zij hun voelden met maandenlang gezwollen amandelen.qua eetlust eet ik voor 3 mensen zeg maar  :Smile:  en toch enkele kilo's kwijtgeraakt ook

----------

